# AgroLiquid



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone have experience using AgroLiquid on their hay fields? Heard a couple of Agronomists talking about it on Rural Radio this morning, and they recommended it to a hay producer that called in. Have heard of using liquid ferts on corn crops before, but wanted to see about experiences with it on hay crops. I currently fertilize according to soil tests, but get sold something in the realm of 17-17-17, which adds nutrients I don't really need to get the ones I do need. Seems the AgroLiquid peeps can custom tailor everything including trace minerals to your individual soil, if it goes as advertised.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Dad worked with Purdue doing yield trials for forage. If your soil tests are good adding a foliar feed is moot at best, but usually it's a waste of sprayer time.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Dad worked with Purdue doing yield trials for forage. If your soil tests are good adding a foliar feed is moot at best, but usually it's a waste of sprayer time.


My understanding was that this was a replacement option to granular fertilizer, custom tailored to your exact forage/soil needs so that you get the exact amount of NPK and trace minerals you need, and none that you don't. Same stuff?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You should be able to get any formulation with dry fertilizer also for a lot less $ then liquid.Look for a different supplier if you can't.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Those foliar products they would say if you're lacking something as far as a nutrient goes and especially if it's on rented ground then you're not sure how long you'll have it if you foliar feed it at just the right time you may be able to make up for it, when you put P or K on dry it takes some time for results. We do a little foliar feeding on Alfalfa when we're going on with bug spray. But that's just a little bonus Spritz will use dry fertilizer to accomplish 99% of our fertility requirements


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> You should be able to get any formulation with dry fertilizer also for a lot less $ then liquid.Look for a different supplier if you can't.


Exactly

Any fertilizer joint worth their salt should have 18-46-0 (DAP), 0-45-0 (super triple), 0-0-60 (red potash), 0-0-62ish (white potash), and 21-0-0-24S (AMS). With those ingredients, you can make dang near anything you want to put on.

I ALWAYS order my "mix" based upon my soil samples and removal estimates.

Maybe I'm looking at your area with my area in mind, but I don't go to a farm store to get my fertilizer; I go the the local ag/fertilizer plant and tell them what I want; the actually seem to like that I know what I want VS asking them what I should get.

Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We've tried the same on soybeans, foliar feeds only pay if you use them in conjunction with a spraying trip you have to make anyways. Kinda like Endrow using it while spraying for bugs in alfalfa.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

glasswrongsize said:


> Exactly
> 
> Any fertilizer joint worth their salt should have 18-46-0 (DAP), 0-45-0 (super triple), 0-0-60 (red potash), 0-0-62ish (white potash), and 21-0-0-24S (AMS). With those ingredients, you can make dang near anything you want to put on.
> I ALWAYS order my "mix" based upon my soil samples and removal estimates.
> ...


You forgot urea 42-0-0

Ditto here you order lbs of actual NPK per acre and they blend it to what ever you want.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I do use foliar plus dry fertilizer on my hay. I spray after first cut when the new growth is 6-8 inches high. To get maximum results timing is key. But 90% of my fertilizer comes from dry.

I look at it like this. The dry fertilizer is like your three square meals during the day. It will keep youalive healthy and strong. The foliar fertilizer is like a nice cool drink and snack on a hard day. Long term it wont keep you alive. But short term it can give you a nice boost when you need it most.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> You forgot urea 42-0-0
> 
> Ditto here you order lbs of actual NPK per acre and they blend it to what ever you want.


A typo? Urea, 46-0-0.

As I read the original post, this was not a foliar feed, but a replacement for feeding the soil based on a soil test? If I remember correctly, there are several "threads" on HayTalk discussing use of liquid fertilizers on forage crops.

Liquid (fluid) fertilizer blends in many cases can be used in place of granular blends, but it is difficult to include sufficient potash in the fluid blends. Supplemental potash usually needs to be applied separately, especially for our hybrid bermudagrasses.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

vhaby said:


> A typo? Urea, 46-0-0.
> 
> As I read the original post, this was not a foliar feed, but a replacement for feeding the soil based on a soil test? If I remember correctly, there are several "threads" on HayTalk discussing use of liquid fertilizers on forage crops.
> 
> Liquid (fluid) fertilizer blends in many cases can be used in place of granular blends, but it is difficult to include sufficient potash in the fluid blends. Supplemental potash usually needs to be applied separately, especially for our hybrid bermudagrasses.


Ooops yea a typo.

We do have liquid fertilizer available here that is only slightly higher then dry.Ive used it on alfalfa along with insecticide for leaf hoppers to save a trip across the field.I haven't bought from them since it was bought out and new owners wanted a financial statement from me even though I've done business there for quite a few yrs.
Well that and the fact the last time they sprayed instead of useing a narrow tired row gator they used a 3 wheel floater to drive threw standing alfalfa.
IIRC this liquid runs about 20% higher in cost.


----------

